# حوار مع القمص زكريا



## fauzi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

حاوره - د. رأفت جندى ، مدحت عويضة

في زيارة مفاجأة في اوأخر سبتمبر وصل القمص زكريا لتورونتو والتقى بالآلاف من محبيه الذين علموا بوصوله قبل أيام قليلة, وانتهز فريق الأهرام الجديد هذه الفرصة وأسرعنا للقائه . كالعادة كانت القاعة مكتظة بمحبيه . لم نجد عناء فى لقاء القمص زكريا فالكل يعرف فريق الأهرام الجديد والقمص زكريا بطرس نفسه كان قد أجرى حوارين مع الدكتور رأفت جندي وكان هذا هو الحوار الثالث على مدى عامين ونصف . ونشكر الذين ساعدونا في الدخول إليه. رحب بنا القمص زكريا وجلس قبالتنا وتحاورنا في أمور كثيرة . كانت هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يتقابل فيها الأستاذ مدحت عويضة وجها لوجه مع أبونا القمص زكريا بطرس. بعد دردشة قليلة استعرضنا فيها الإعلام القبطي في كندا , ثم بدأنا في طرح أسئلتنا على مدى ساعة وربع الساعة ، رحب بنا القمص زكريا بطرس وكان واسع الصدر معن ا, كان بالطبع فى مخيلتنا أسئلة كثيرة عن اختفاءه المفاجئ من قناة الحياة ، وانطلق كل منا بسؤال

حوار الأهرام الجديد مع القمص زكريا بطرس

س: كيف عرفت قدسك أن قناة الحياة قد ألغت عقدك معهم ؟
ج: أولا أنا لم يكن بيني وبين قناة الحياة أي عقود . ثانيا عرفت أنهم أوقفوا برامجي من موقعهم على النت مثلى مثلك .

س: ما هي الأسباب لهذا القرار؟
ج: لم يقل لي أحد عن أي أسباب.

س: ما هى استنتاجاتك؟
ج: الرب أراد تغيير مساري فأقفل بابا لكي يفتح لي بابا أوسع .

س: نعم, ولكن كيف فعل الرب هذا؟
ج: يكفيني أن افهم أن هذه هي خطة الرب ، ودعني أقول لكم أنني اعرف الأسباب ولكني لن أشهر بأحد ، وأحب الجميع .

س: هل تلقيت عروضا بالخروج مع قنوات آخرى؟
ج: نعم ، طلبت مني قنوات أخرى أن انضم إليهم ولكني أفضل أن يكون لي قناة خاصة تسير بمنهجي ووفق رؤيتي . واحتاج تعضيدكم وصلواتكم .

س: البعض يقول إنه هناك قنوات فضائية مسيحية كثيرة هذه الأيام ، فما رأيك ؟
ج: القنوات الفضائية الخادمة للمسيح مثل الكنائس ، هل نقول انه هناك كنائس كثيرة أم نفرح لانتشار الكنائس؟ وهذه القنوات تقدم خدمات لا تستطيع الكنائس القيام بها .

س: ولكن هل لا يروق لك الخدمة من خلال قناة قائمة بالفعل ؟
ج: لو خرجت على قنوات فضائية هنا أو هناك فسوف تكون الأمور تقطيعا وليس هناك برنامج منهجي كما أعده فى ذهني ، فالشخص الذي آمن بالمسيح من الأخوة العابرين يلزمه منهج كامل لتغير حياته من ظلمات الماضي ، مثل كيف يصلى وكيف يفهم الكتاب المقدس ، كيف يترك الأساليب القديمة التي لا تستقيم مع الحياة المسيحية ، هل نترك هذا الشخص في حيرة أم يجب علينا الأخذ بيده ، هذا ما سوف يكون في القناة الفضائية التي أعد لها .

س: هل هذا هو كل ما سوف يميز القناة ؟
ج: القناة سيكون لها منهج علمي في كل برامجها فلن تعتمد على الكلام المرسل ولكن كل برامجها ستكون علمية موثقة بمرجعية تماما مثل ما كانت برامجي على قناة الحياة .

س: يقول البعض أن لك أسلوب صعب والبعض يراه شديد الكراهية للمسلمين وهو أسلوب غير مسيحي .
ج: يقولون هذا دائما ويرجعون ذلك لحادثة قتل أخي على يد مسلمين ، ولكنني أنا لا اكره المسلمين أنا ادعوهم للتمتع بالمسيح وبالحب الإلهي العجيب فكيف اكرههم .

س: لكن البعض يرى أن لك طريقة مختلفة ليس لها وجود في تاريخ الكنيسة ولم يكن هو أسلوب المسيح هدم عقائد الغير؟
ج: المسيح قال الويلات الشهيرة للكتبة والفريسين واستل سوطا فى الهيكل مرتين وقلب موائد الصيارفة و قال لأرميا "أنظر قد وكلتك هذا اليوم على الشعوب و على الممالك لتقلع و تهدم و تهلك و تنقض و تبنى وتغرس"

س: هل وجدت مثل لك في تاريخ الكنيسة وأردت أن تتمثل به ؟
ج: هناك أمثلة كثيرة والكل يتمثل بالمسيح ، وان كنت تريد مثالا فالبابا أثانسيوس قيل له العالم كله ضدك وكان رده وأنا ضد العالم .

س: هل أبونا زكريا استحدث هذه الطريقة في دراسة القرآن ؟
ج: بالطبع لا ، فانتم تعرفون أنها كانت طريقة الفيلسوف ديكارت في الشك المنهجي ووظف فلسفته هذه في الشك فى كل شئ حتى يثبت بطلانه من عدمه ، واتى بعده تلميذه اسبينوزا وطبق هذا على نصوص الكتاب المقدس ايضا ، وبعدها ثبت لدار النشر (التى كانت تطبع كتب نقد اسبينوزا) أن الكتاب المقدس راسخ ولم يستطع اسبينوزا أن ينال منه ، وبعدها قرر صاحب المطبعة ان يخصص مطبعته لطبع الكتاب المقدس، ولا يفوتنى هنا أن اشير ل "رحمة الله" الهندى الذى تعلم منهج اسبينوزا وكتب كتابه عن التشكيك في الكتاب المقدس وبعد موت "رحمة الله" قرأ كتابه "ديدات" بينما كان يعمل فى محل بقاله وكان يلف لزبائنه المشتروات في أوراق كتاب "رحمة الله" ثم استخدم ديدات كتاب "رحمة الله" في مناظراته وكتبه . فأنا كذلك أستخدم نفس مبادئ النقد وأطبقها على القرآن والأحاديث المحمدية وكتب التراث الإسلامي .

س: من الذي أوحى لك بفكرة نقد القرآن والأحاديث بهذه الطريقة ؟
ج:المرحوم الأستاذ الأديب توفيق الحكيم .

س: كيف؟
ج: تردد الأستاذ توفيق الحكيم على الكنيسة طلبا لشفاء زوجته واشكر الرب أنه تم شفاؤها بنعمة الله فصارت بيننا صداقة ودعاني لبيته وأطلعني على بعض من هذه التناقضات وبعض الأحاديث التي لم أكن اعرف عنها وقتها مثل حديث رضاعة الكبير وغيره .

س: هل عمّدت توفيق الحكيم ؟
ج: لم أعمده ، ولكنى قرأت في كتاب منشور في مصر انه تعمد هو وطه حسين في فرنسا .

س: هل كانت هناك دلالات على مسيحيته ؟
ج: كانت أيقونة العذراء مريم والصليب في غرفة نومه أراني إياها عندما زرته .
وللقارئ العزيز أقول أن القمص زكريا بطرس كان قد قال لي من قبل انه قرأ أيضا في نفس الكتاب المنشور في مصر أن توفيق الحكيم وطه حسين كانا يصليان صلوات البسخة المقدسة قبل عيد القيامة في منزل يعتزلان به وقتها في القناطر الخيرية .

س: يقال أن صدمة توفيق الحكيم في موت ابنه إسماعيل كانت السبب في اهتداءه للمسيح .
ج: كانت زياراتي له قبل موت ابنه إسماعيل .

س: لقد ذكرت قدسك من قبل انك عمدت حفيدة الشيخ الهضيبى ، فما اسمها ؟
ج: انا عمدت حفيدة الشيخ حسن البنا وليس الهضيبى ، كانت طالبة في الجامعة واتت تطلب الكلام معي عن المسيحية ، وبعد زيارتين طلبت منى أن أعمدها وكانت لها فترة تقرأ عن المسيحية ، وبعدها سافرت للخارج . لقد كان معي البوم كبير به أسماء ال 500 شخص الذين عمدتهم فى مصر بأسمائهم وصورهم وأسمائهم بعد العماد وصور عمادهم ، وعند القبض على أول مرة عام 1981 كانت معجزة إن البوليس الذي فتش بيتي لم يهتدي لهذا الملف ، فأحرقت زوجتي بعدها هذا الملف كله .

س: دعنا نعود للقناة الفضائية يا أبونا ، متى سيبدأ البث ؟
ج: الاستوديو معد بالكامل والأجهزة موجودة ، والذي نواجهه هو مراجعة عقود شركات البث مع المحامى والفنيين . فالعقد السابق قد توقف لأننا وجدنا أن طبق الاستقبال (الدش) الذي لا بد للمشاهد أن يقتنيه كان اكبر قليلا من المعتاد وهذا يعنى انه لاستقبال قناتنا لا بد للمشاهد أن يقوم بتركيب طبق استقبال مغاير . ولقد جاءني قبل لقائي معكم بساعات عقد جديد سوف نتولى مراجعته خلال الأيام القادمة ، ونحتاج لتعضيدكم وصلواتكم .

س: ما هو اسم قناة أبونا زكريا؟
ج: اسمحوا لي أن احتفظ به الآن حتى يتم تسجيل الاسم .

س: هل هذا يعنى ان قدسك ستكون فى القناة الجديدة لفترات كثيرة ؟
ج: إن أردت أن تحرق شخصية إعلامية فأظهرها كثيرا ، بالطبع لن افعل هذا فعندما يشاهدك اناس طول اليوم في القناة فلن يكون لظهورك بعدها تأثير .

س: قيل أن بعض القنوات تتربح من هذه الأمور فما رأيك؟
ج: من فضلك لا تجذب رجلي لهذه الأمور .

س: البعض يستغل عطايا الأقباط ، ومن يعرف يا أبونا أن يعمل حسنا ولا يفعل فهذا خطيئة له .
ج : لن تستطيع ان تجذب رجلى لهذا المنزلق .

الأقباط دوت كوم
http://www.copts.com/arabic/article.php?i=207&a=2923&w=44


----------



## القسيس محمد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يقوى ابو زكريا 
ومنتظرين قناته الجديده
ربنا يبارك
​


----------



## Sibelle (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ياااااااااه

من زمان كان نفسي اسمع شيء عن القمص زكريا, حتى اني اعتقدت ربما نال منه الآشرار
ربنا يحفظه و مستنين عودته بقوى!

 هو هو ابونا زكريا ردوده بمنتهى الذكاء! اسطورة هذا الرجل

شكرا جزيلا ع الموضوع طمنتونا شوي​


----------



## MAJI (11 أكتوبر 2010)

نتأمل عودة ابونا على الشاشة
لنستزيد من علمه وبحثه
الرب يقويه ويعطيه الصحة من اجل مجد اسمه
امين
شكرا اخ فوزي لاطلاعنا على اخبار ابونا زكريا بطرس
والرب يباركك


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*الحوار كان *
*من اكثر من عام ونصف*​


----------



## fauzi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ابو دميانه قال:


> ربنا يقوى ابو زكريا
> ومنتظرين قناته الجديده
> ربنا يبارك
> ​



شكرا ابو دميانة
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Sibelle قال:


> ياااااااااه
> 
> من زمان كان نفسي اسمع شيء عن القمص زكريا, حتى اني اعتقدت ربما نال منه الآشرار
> ربنا يحفظه و مستنين عودته بقوى!
> ...



شكرا Sibelle
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

maji قال:


> نتأمل عودة ابونا على الشاشة
> لنستزيد من علمه وبحثه
> الرب يقويه ويعطيه الصحة من اجل مجد اسمه
> امين
> ...



شكرا  maji
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

bitar قال:


> *الحوار كان *
> *من اكثر من عام ونصف*​



الحوار جديد ومنشور في 10 – 10 – 2010


----------



## man4truth (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يحافظ عليك
يا من غيرت التاريخ بأفكارك النيره
ربنا يقويك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الحوار رائع جدا

حكمة فى الرد على الاسئلة

شكرا قوزى للمقال​


----------



## fauzi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

man4truth قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ عليك
> يا من غيرت التاريخ بأفكارك النيره
> ربنا يقويك​*


شكرا لك
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الحوار رائع جدا
> 
> حكمة فى الرد على الاسئلة
> 
> شكرا قوزى للمقال​




شكرا tasoni queena
الرب يباركك


فوزي


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2010)

قوزي قال:


> الحوار جديد ومنشور في 10 – 10 – 2010


*اذا لابد ان يوجد رابط للمتابعه*
*والرابط*
*http://www.copts.com/arabic/article.php?i=207&a=2923&w=44*​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أكتوبر 2010)

_ربنا يسنده_
_شكراا للحوار_​


----------



## govany shenoda (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يحافظ عليه
ميرسي للحوار​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا جدااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## fauzi (12 أكتوبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> _ربنا يسنده_
> _شكراا للحوار_​



شكرا salvation
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (12 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ربنا يحافظ عليه
> ميرسي للحوار​


شكرا govany shenoda
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (12 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا جدااااا
> ربنا يباركك



شكراااا النهيسي
الرب يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*نتمنى عودته للخدمه سريعا
ربنا يباركه ويقويه
شكرا على نقلك للحوار ​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

يرجع بالسلامة


----------



## fauzi (14 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نتمنى عودته للخدمه سريعا
> ربنا يباركه ويقويه
> شكرا على نقلك للحوار ​*



شكرا Dona Nabil
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (14 أكتوبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> يرجع بالسلامة


شكرا abokaf2020
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (14 أكتوبر 2010)

كتب: مايكل فارس- خاص الأقباط متحدون 
في تصريحات خاصة لـ"الأقباط متحدون"، أكَّد القمص "زكريا بطرس" أن البث التجريبي لقناة الباحثين عن الحق سيبدأ قريبًا جدًا وخلال أسابيع، مشيرًا إلي أن البرامج الرئيسية ستكون متنوعة من تعليمية إلي تبشيرية-  أو بمعني أدق كرازية.  

ووصف "بطرس" وضع الأقباط في "مصر" بـ"السيئ"، وإنه يسوء كل يوم بسبب عدم احساس البعض بالمسئولية، وتقديمهم لأنفسهم فوق مصلحة الشعب.. 

وأكد "بطرس" أن الهجوم الذي يتعرَّض له قداسة البابا "شنودة" هدفه  تشتيت الأقباط عن تسويف النظام ومراوغته في قضية "نجع حمادي". 

وعن الأحداث التي تمت بعد "كاميليا" واختفاءها، والحديث عن حرية العقيدة، واتهام الكنيسة بإخفاء المتنصرين، قال "بطرس": إن هذه أكبر أضحوكة سمعتها، مؤكدًا أن الكنيسة لم ولن تخفى أحدًا لا من قبل ولا اليوم ولا غدًا، وأن ما قيل مجرد "تخطيط غشيم" من نظام يعامل الشعب علي أنهم أغبياء لا يعرفون يمينهم من يسارهم على حد قوله.








للمتابعة على الرابط التالي
http://www.copts-united.com/Arabic2011/Article.php?I=595&A=23913


----------



## Alcrusader (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يبارك أبونا زكريا


----------



## MAJI (14 أكتوبر 2010)

سنترقب هذه القناة (الباحثين عن الحق) بفارغ الصبر
شكرا اخ فوزي على موافاتنا بمستجدات اخبار ابونا القمص زكريا بطرس
والرب يباركك

(سؤال جانبي  هل اسم قناته الباحثين ام الباحثون عن الحق  ؟
يعني على اساس هي مبتدأ وجمع مذكر سالم  )


----------



## فادي سعد (14 أكتوبر 2010)

يا رب يتوفق في عمله


----------



## fauzi (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Alcrusader قال:


> الرب يبارك أبونا زكريا


شكرا Alcrusader 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (15 أكتوبر 2010)

maji قال:


> سنترقب هذه القناة (الباحثين عن الحق) بفارغ الصبر
> شكرا اخ فوزي على موافاتنا بمستجدات اخبار ابونا القمص زكريا بطرس
> والرب يباركك
> 
> ...


شكرا maji 
الرب يباركك


( عند افتتاح القناة سنعرف ان كانت الباحثين عن الحق ام الباحثون على الحق )


----------



## fauzi (15 أكتوبر 2010)

فادي سعد قال:


> يا رب يتوفق في عمله


شكرا فادي سعد
الرب يباركك


----------

